# Hallsands Hotel, South Devon 2006 (ish!)



## Bobble (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok, this is an explore I did a few years back and I've only just remembered about it spured from a thread I read on another forum on here...

used to go to this place loads when I was younger and had some great times there but due to it's location it was a fore gone conclusion that it was going to fall into the sea at some point. Unfortunatly it was deemed unsafe around 2000 (Nov 16 to be precise!!) and it was closed an stood empty for a good few years.

It has now been buldozed and a set of new houses has been built way back from the cliff line.....shame, had some amazing times in that place and it was a mecca for divers too!!

anyway here's the pics!

The Front 







Enterance to the bar






The Bar!






shot from behind the bar






and lastly... 






A year later 






hope you like the report!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice one Bobble!

Love the "sympathetic" flat roof extension in the first pics. A great collection of buildings in the second pics. Ta for posting


----------



## jackogz (Aug 5, 2009)

*Hallsands hotel - the book*

I'm currently researching for a forthcoming book on the Hallsands Hotel.

Although to date (August 2009) I've interviewed over 200 people for what will be the definitive history of this colourful and eccentric Hotel, I'm always keen to get in touch with anybody else who has recollections, memories, photos, etc., of what was a unique establishment. So, if you knew or used the Hallsands Hotel at any period, please do get in touch.

Many thanks

Nick Gilman

[email protected]
07904 449982


----------



## orientfan16 (Sep 18, 2009)

I worked on the building site, building the 5 new homes.

I got there just after the hotel was pulled down, although the little courtyard behind the hotel was there. Had a good look in there, but was in very poor condition.

Now I believe it has all been boarded up, and redone outside.


----------



## jackogz (Sep 21, 2009)

*Hallsands Hotel*

We probably passed each other many times! I spent a lot of time up there and on the site after the hotel was pulled down and when the houses were being built.

Contrary to some strange local rumours, the old coach house you mentioned is NOT lived in, converted for residential accommodation or currently subject to a planning application for conversion into flats! Yes, a lot of money seems to have been spent on making the exterior look good (new roof, very nice double-glazed windows and doors, etc), but inside it has been left just as it was at the time the main hotel was demolished. It's basically a de-luxe storage shed. Only the bats and ghosts of owners past live in there now.

Nick Gilman


----------



## orientfan16 (Sep 21, 2009)

I was not at the site for long, but I liked it there, and was sad to leave.

Are the new homes complete now?

I got there just after the hotel was pulled down, so never went in to that building, but I went into the courtyard style building a few times, although now a lot was in there.


----------



## jackogz (Sep 23, 2009)

*Hallsands Hotel*

Hi

The new houses were completed by April last year - well behind schedule. Four of them have been sold (the last only last month), the remaining one has been kept back by the developers, presumably for their own use.

NG


----------



## Oliverswatton (Feb 26, 2021)

Gosh, what a blast from the past. 
Stayed there a couple of years running when I was about 8 years old (1987-1988) my parents took us down with a whole group of their friends for a long weekend (god knows what they got up to when the kids were put to bed) even then the owner was pumping concrete into the bay under the cliffs to try and stave off the erosion.


----------



## Hayman (Mar 3, 2021)

Having lived in south Devon as a child, the tale of the village that was gradually destroyed by tye sea was well known. We can thank the inept Board of Trade for allowing the dredging of sand and gravel in the 1890s and 1900s for Keyham dockyard in Plymouth for the destruction of this pretty Devon village.


----------



## Paignton Sid (Aug 20, 2022)

Nick, is this book published yet as would love to buy a copy. 
Regards,
one of your Paignton library cohorts!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 20, 2022)

Paignton Sid said:


> Nick, is this book published yet as would love to buy a copy.
> Regards,
> one of your Paignton library cohorts!


Good luck with a reply the guy had not been on here since 2011, might be worth sending a PM to them


----------



## Paignton Sid (Aug 23, 2022)

night crawler said:


> Good luck with a reply the guy had not been on here since 2011, might be worth sending a PM to them


Thanks for that, will do.


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Aug 24, 2022)

for what it's worth, there are a number of books on Hallsands on Amazon:


Amazon.co.uk : Hallsands Hotel


----------

